# disbudding/dehorning healing



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

My doeling was was put under in September to have her horns removed- They did a mixture of dehorning and disbudding because she was already 14 weeks old when I got her. 

My question is it's now been 2 months. and the hair on her scalp has not grown back and she gets these new pinkish areas around that scabbing where it looks like maybe its constricting and pulling at the skin. What do I do to aide in healing? There are no open wounds.... its just a huge scab on her head. should I be putting vaseline or something on it to keep it moist. The vet said to just let it be if its not open, but when I ask how long before she looks normal again they have zero insight. I'm worried its itching her and shes going to rip the whole thing off. 

The only up side right now is since the weather is cold I am hoping bugs wont be attracted to it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes, a pic would help...dont put vaseline on it..you don't want it moist.....


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

If there is no drainage from the site, no red streaks coming from it, then just make sure her nutrition is good so she can heal it. If she accidentally ripped off the scab, I would irrigate it with some saline and cover it until another scab forms and call to let your vet know. If there is a nice scab with good edges and no drainage or redness, that's a good healing wound.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I will take a picture today and post around noon...I tired taking one yesterday but she wouldn't stay still I was just wondering if the vaseline would help with the pulling from around the edges not all all over the scab....is seems like its just making it bigger. Hopefully the picture will give more clarity. Im just unsure how long it should take


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

New skin is pink, taut, and can pleat where it is attached. That's OK and expected.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

It fell off like I expected... hard to get her to hold still


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Front and back of scab... her head has the clear crunchy looking substance... I can't tell if I am seeing skull or not. Should I put blu kote on it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is normal.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

How long is heal time on it? Will it just keep scabbing and falling off? Did it fall out because scurs are growing and pushing up on it?

I didn't notice any drainage... her sister is being a little b-hole and picking at it when she wants what she is eating. It was just very pink with a crunchy clear coating and some whitish spots where maybe her horns would be.

Side note, I did notice when I was trying to get a pic that she has a white lump on her ear on the fur side....also normal? She let me touch it and it was firm to the touch...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The healing time on that procedure is 6 to 8 weeks. The crunchy stuff is granulation, that's a sign of healthy healing. It looks really good, she just about sealed up.
Most things that are used wounds (ie. blu-kote) actually slow down the healing of a large wound. Just leave it clean.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks guys, just worried about her.


----------

